# WiFi being used constantly?



## brkshr (Jun 16, 2011)

When I check the quick toggle area, my WiFi data status (the arrows next to the WiFi symbol) is showing that I'm uploading data pretty much every second. The upload symbol (up arrow) is blinking approximately once a second. I've never noticed this before until today and my N7(13) is doing the same thing. When I turn WiFi off, it doesn't seem to be doing this on mobile data.

Is anyone else here seeing this and if so, any ideas why it does this? Any ideas how I can figure out which app is doing this?

Stock/rooted

Edit: SOLVED - Installed 'Traffic Monitor' and it showed 'Yatse' (an XBMC remote app) as the culprit. There were no other signs that this app was running in the background


----------



## shiznu (Jun 14, 2012)

Idk I'm only using about 6% WiFi with 7:30 on battery. I do get higher battery drain on the stock kernel than I do on faux

Sent from my Nexus 5 using Tapatalk


----------



## brkshr (Jun 16, 2011)

shiznu said:


> Idk I'm only using about 6% WiFi with 7:30 on battery. I do get higher battery drain on the stock kernel than I do on faux
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 5 using Tapatalk


Thanks. I figured it out using 'Traffic Monitor'. It was an XBMC remote app called 'Yatse'. Probably going to set up a tasker profile to disable it or something unless I'm at home.


----------



## shiznu (Jun 14, 2012)

brkshr said:


> Thanks. I figured it out using 'Traffic Monitor'. It was an XBMC remote app called 'Yatse'. Probably going to set up a tasker profile to disable it or something unless I'm at home.


Yeah your probably right there but I swear I get a 60-70% improvement on faux's kernel.

Sent from my Nexus 5 using Tapatalk


----------



## brkshr (Jun 16, 2011)

shiznu said:


> Yeah your probably right there but I swear I get a 60-70% improvement on faux's kernel.
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 5 using Tapatalk


I'll have to give faux a try. I've been keeping this phone pretty much stock since I got it at release. First time ever! I still follow what's going on in the mod realm, just not nearly as closely (not everyday). Lately I've been getting the mod bug though. I just installed xposed and gravitybox again. So I'll probably give faux a try soon. Too much work going on right now.


----------



## shiznu (Jun 14, 2012)

brkshr said:


> I'll have to give faux a try. I've been keeping this phone pretty much stock since I got it at release. First time ever! I still follow what's going on in the mod realm, just not nearly as closely (not everyday). Lately I've been getting the mod bug though. I just installed xposed and gravitybox again. So I'll probably give faux a try soon. Too much work going on right now.


Same here I've never been on a stock ROM this long. I just keep a stock nandroid and the recovery and boot img files on my phone and computer if I ever wanted to take an ota. I usually get impatient and side load those tho.

Sent from my Nexus 5 using Tapatalk


----------

